# Dare I say it... Its too hot...



## The_Banker (10 Jul 2013)

Its too bloody hot...

I know I know, us Irish are never happy but I think its too hot... I dont think we can cope as a country when we get extremes...

Houses in Ireland dont have air conditioning and with no breeze opening windows is pointless.
The two smallies arent sleeping at night as they are too hot...
Having to lash on sun block so that you dont get burnt
Melting tar splashing onto the side of the car
Grass burning rather than growing
Water shortages
Scobes skulling cans at the beach and leaving broken bottles behind


Nah, gimme a nice cloudy day in and around 18 degrees (rather than 30) and Ill be happy.


----------



## Joe_90 (10 Jul 2013)

Down with that kind of talk!!!


----------



## delgirl (10 Jul 2013)

Joe_90 said:


> Down with that kind of talk!!!


Yes, jail The Banker!


----------



## oldnick (10 Jul 2013)

Banker has a point.

I like to walk a couple of hours a day and will go for few hours twice a week into the hills.
It's too hot. Or , to be accurate it's too oppressive/humid. 

Even gardening is too much of a sweaty chore after a short while.

I'd love a few degrees less -and so would my contemporaries. Must be an age thing.


----------



## gianni (10 Jul 2013)

I'd agree with the OP too but I'd lower the ideal temp to 16C. I don't think it's an age thing, I've never enjoyed hot weather. Dry and mild does me fine!


----------



## Purple (11 Jul 2013)

It's only enjoyable if you are on holidays and don't have to work... and since I'm on holidays it's just fine the way it is!


----------



## SoylentGreen (11 Jul 2013)

Maximum 21% for me but I like a few "Simpson's" clouds in the sky. Leaving the windows open at night and a few horseflies and moths are visiting us.


----------



## PaddyW (11 Jul 2013)

SoylentGreen said:


> Maximum 21% for me but I like a few "Simpson's" clouds in the sky. Leaving the windows open at night and a few horseflies and moths are visiting us.



Absolutely hate them coming in the window, but it's a choice between leaving the window open or sweltering in the heat.

Not going to complain about it being too hot though, I like it hot!


----------



## micmclo (11 Jul 2013)

All year I heard farmers crying about a fodder shortage and the wet ground.

Now I'm hearing about drought

Poor farmers, it's never right for them


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Jul 2013)

I dont hear much about drought as yet, most farmers are too busy making hay. Given our climate I'd enjoy the hot week, we are likely to get some rain in the next week or so.

Impressive amounts of dew around as well, so its not quite a parched landscape as yet.


----------



## oldnick (11 Jul 2013)

It's very tough for those doing heavy manual work.
I'm having a patio made.
Due to the heat my wife has only laid down ten paving slabs so far today.


----------



## PaddyW (11 Jul 2013)

oldnick said:


> It's very tough for those doing heavy manual work.
> I'm having a patio made.
> Due to the heat my wife has only laid down ten paving slabs so far today.



Ah Nick, you're being far too kind on that!


----------



## becky (14 Jul 2013)

Too hot for me, our office is like a furnace.  So much so that I have been offering to take meetings for my boss just so as to get out of the room.  she's thrilled as she has a nice office.

It's the humidity that gets to me the most and not being able to sleep well at night.


----------



## Black Sheep (14 Jul 2013)

So Nick where did you find that gem who hangs wallpaper and now it's paving slabs.
My OH painted our bedroom (under supervision of course) while I did the prep. and cleaning and ran the feeding station. Started on the second bedroom, dust sheets down, masking tape done and OH headed to the garden to top up the tan.  End of painting.

Maybe I should pray for rain!


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Jul 2013)

oldnick said:


> It's very tough for those doing heavy manual work.
> I'm having a patio made.
> Due to the heat my wife has only laid down ten paving slabs so far today.



Why can't the daughter help her and save you all this supervision stress


----------

